# xf86-video-intel and modesetting

## roland_mai

Hi,

After last update my system is pretty much messed up. First, if I enable modesetting (either kernel parameter or inkernel config) I get a blank screen. I saw it somewhere in a wiki but it didn't say how to fix it.

If I disable modesetting, Xorg says that it found a screen but not one that could be used, and complains about not seeing modesetting in the kernel driver (i915).

In addition, the update screwed up Network Manager and other gnome applications that use a tray. Which is really annoying. 

Did anyone know how to fix these?

Thanks,

Roland

----------

## Sadako

What version of xf86-video-intel do you have installed?

Recent versions have support for userspace modesetting removed...

----------

## roland_mai

The versions are:

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.10.0-r1

However, I miss the point of why userspace restrictions matter, since the bootup process happens in kernel mode, and so does X.

----------

## roland_mai

BTW, I forgot that I had removed the notification bar in Gnome so that's working. But this modesetting business is very annoying.

----------

## Sadako

 *roland_mai wrote:*   

> However, I miss the point of why userspace restrictions matter, since the bootup process happens in kernel mode, and so does X.

 Um, not really...

Once init starts, almost everything else is in userspace.

And at least this explains why you can't start xorg without KMS, so reverting to the 2.9 xf86-video-intel is at least an option.

As to why kernel modesetting isn't working for your setup, is there anything reported in your system logs?

you mentioned this is just since your last system update, so what was upgraded then, and assuming it's a kernel update, what version are you using now and what were you using before?

----------

## roland_mai

Actually what you suggested worked. Thank you!

emerge  =xf86-video-intel-2.9.1 made me go back to a stable version of the driver.

I suppose I am running unstable versions: 

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-base/xorg-server

Say that xf86-video-intel-2.10.0-r1 and xorg-server-1.7.6 are still unstable. I don't see an issue with xorg-server but I guess the culprit was the intel driver.

On a side node, if I do "ps aux | grep X" I get

root      3335  6.0  2.9 112876 60280 tty7     Ss+  00:13   0:19 /usr/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

which indicates that X is actually running as root (in kernel mode, unless I don't understand how linux treats the root user). Why do you say it is running in userspace?

When I did a dmesg of the modesetting failure I didn't see anything relevant, however, I might have missed it.

----------

## Bircoph

I have the same problem with Intel GME945 card (EeePC 1000H), xf86-video-intel-2.10.0-r1 and xorg-server-1.7.6.

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And at least this explains why you can't start xorg without KMS, so reverting to the 2.9 xf86-video-intel is at least an option.
> 
> 

 

If kernel is compiled without KMS support for i915 (CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=n), intel video driver just fails to load and issuing error (EE) in Xorg.0.log which demands KMS to be enabled into the kernel. (And its ebuild states the same).

And I'm afraid KMS will be mandatory for all intel video drivers further on.

Why I am not satisfied? Because with KMS enabled VGA console ceases to work. After X server is loaded you can switch to it no longer. The only solution is framebuffer, but in spite of possiblity to use large font for normal readable text, framebuffer itself is utterly slow. This is unacceptable for almost any real work.

IMO non-working VGA with KMS enabled is Intel's driver problem. On another machine with nouveau and KMS enable I can happily switch no normal VGA text console.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *roland_mai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> After last update my system is pretty much messed up. First, if I enable modesetting (either kernel parameter or inkernel config) I get a blank screen. I saw it somewhere in a wiki but it didn't say how to fix it.

 

What kernel are you using? I had the same problem but some update fixed it ( I'm using ~amd64).

----------

## Bircoph

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What kernel are you using? I had the same problem but some update fixed it ( I'm using ~amd64).

 

vanilla-2.6.32.10

----------

## pigeon768

 *Bircoph wrote:*   

> I have the same problem with Intel GME945 card (EeePC 1000H), xf86-video-intel-2.10.0-r1 and xorg-server-1.7.6.

  I have a 1000HA, and KMS has been working great for me for at least 6 months now. Including the console.

Try the latest gentoo-sources. Are you using hal+dbus?

----------

## Bircoph

 *pigeon768 wrote:*   

> I have a 1000HA, and KMS has been working great for me for at least 6 months now.
> 
> 

 

What version of the kernel and Intel video driver do you have? KMS woked for me great until 2.10.0 version. So I suspect this is Intel's bug.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Including the console.
> 
> 

 

Are you talking about VGA text console or frame buffer console? The latter works great for me, but VGA failed.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Try the latest gentoo-sources.
> 
> 

 

I use vanilla sources only. I once had problem with hardly detected and rarely arose critical bug with gentoo sources. This bug was absent in vanilla kernel of the same version and patch level. Since then I use vanilla sources only and happy with that. By the way, I can't see any patch affecting KMS, DRI or VGA console between patches Gentoo use on the kernel now. What is the point of trying that?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Are you using hal+dbus?

 

I use dbus, but not hal. In no way that bullshit will be installed on any of my systems. This is absolutely unneeded additional abstraction layer which only consume resources and provide a pandora box of additional problems. It doesn't provide a single bit of data could not be obtained by other standard system means. HAL is reckless non Unix-way technology intended for lazy programming only, it leads to nowhere and all major projects still using it (Xorg, KDE) intend to remove it in observable future.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Try 2.6.33 sources. I had similar problem ( when I enabled KMS my screen blanked) with previos ( whatever was stable gnetoo-sources 'bout last year october) sources but when I tried setting it with current ( ~amd64 gentoo-sources-2.6.33) sources it works fine.

----------

## trilexx

Did you try to enable the setting

```

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

```

?

trilexx

----------

## Bircoph

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> Try 2.6.33 sources. I had similar problem ( when I enabled KMS my screen blanked) with previos ( whatever was stable gnetoo-sources 'bout last year october) sources but when I tried setting it with current ( ~amd64 gentoo-sources-2.6.33) sources it works fine.

 

OK, I'll try it in a while.

 *trilexx wrote:*   

> Did you try to enable the setting
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y
> ...

 

If this is a reply for my post, I want to draw attention: I do not want frame buffer at all. I want VGA.

----------

## wswartzendruber

KMS has been good to me since 2.6.29, when it was introduced.

----------

## Bircoph

 *Bircoph wrote:*   

>  *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   Try 2.6.33 sources. I had similar problem ( when I enabled KMS my screen blanked) with previos ( whatever was stable gnetoo-sources 'bout last year october) sources but when I tried setting it with current ( ~amd64 gentoo-sources-2.6.33) sources it works fine. 
> 
> OK, I'll try it in a while.
> 
> 

 

No, it does not help. Only frame buffer works well.

Interesting that I had the same problem with nouveau KMS and it was fixed in 2.6.33, but vice versa for the Intel.

----------

## sethleon

I noticed the fb devices hint on http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA#Kernel_Modesetting

I just solved my "blank consoles" problem:

 kernel options as follows (only options set, in short ... no fb devices set):

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

[...]

```

most important: grub.conf ... the kernel line; I tested two diffrent settings of the option video:

netbook (forget about the option i8042.reset; the important part is the video option) :

```
kernel /boot/kernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda3 video=1024x600@60 quiet i8042.reset=1 
```

laptop:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 video=1280x800@60 quiet 
```

[edit]I wrote a german article based on this problem: my article link [/edit]

----------

